# I need help asap! My rca mp3!



## laurensutton17 (Aug 4, 2009)

okay so my rca mp3 player is formatted. and every time i try to turn it on it says profiling requires 4mb free space. then shuts off completely. how do i fix to back to where i can upload music again? please help me.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi laurensutton17

When you formated the mp3 player I'm suspecting that the firmware on it was also changed. MP3 prayers are programed for a specific function when the user formats the hardware all configurations change. I recommend that you re-format the player to it's original state ( if possible) then the problem can be resolved.


----------

